# "Willy Wash" - New Zealand



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

I was scanning the internet randomly, and found this site of "unusual products"

And one that caught my eye was this product called "Kiwi Willy Wash" from New Zealand. When it comes to intact penises, this was probably the state of mind when they were making this product. Its a interesting product, and they sell to the US.

http://productsfromnz.com/browse_2828

http://www.silverfernz.com/prodview.asp?idproduct=344


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

I googled around and couldn't find out what company actually produces this product or a list of ingredients anywhere. It's cute, but I have my reservations about any "shower gel" marketed to be used twice a day to clean delicate genital tissue...

How _gentle_ is it? Does it contain soap? Artificial scents and colors?


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

It looks like a fun product at least. But if your looking for something that is gental, but still effective, I would suggest a product called "Summers Eve". Its meant for women, for their genitals. It has no soap in it. Seems like a good investment. Maybe you could buy the "Willy Wash" anyway and fill it up with "summers eve" and give it to your son


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought it was a gag product LOL.


----------



## cherri0196 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL!! Willy Wash!! i thought the heading was funny. "no matter if its big or small" he he.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

It's that NZ humor. Too funny!
Jessica


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I totally gotta get that for DH! (Not that he has a dirty willy mind you, just that he'd think it was funny).


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

it is a gag gift







its just a body wash.


----------

